# how to embed C code into java application



## ovais_khan (Dec 15, 2006)

plz ,,,,,,,


how to embed C code into java application.
plz help


----------



## demoninside (Dec 15, 2006)

well you can use Java Native method,
watch here

*www.hpjava.org/reports/NotesOnHPJava/reports/node38.html


----------

